# Bluttropfen



## RePLeX (23. September 2004)

Ich habe da ne frage zur "Bluttropfen erstellen"
und zwar ich finde den menüpunkt nicht 

tutorials.de/tutorials165106.html 



> Rufe als nächstes über den Reiter Pinsel die Brushengine auf.



find das wirklich net...
und das hier auch net...

PINSEL 

thx im vorraus


----------



## chrisbergr (23. September 2004)

Wenn du den Pinsel ausgewählt hast, steht rechts oben *Pinsel* | WZ-Vorg.| Ebenenkomp.
Dort auf Pinsel klicken und dieses Fenster erscheint.

Gruß


----------



## RePLeX (23. September 2004)

irgendwie finde ich das immo nok nit...also hab jetz n screeni gmacht vll kanns du  es ja sehen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. September 2004)

Hallo, 

Ich sehe, Du verwendest Photoshop 6. Da weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob es das schon
gab, aber probier mal Fenster => Werkzeugspitzen.
Aber ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass diese Funktion erst in der 7 eingeführt
wurde - von daher wirst Du diese Funktion wohl nicht nutzen können.

Gruss Markus


----------

